# Waste Oil Boilers for Homeowners??



## ews (May 12, 2010)

I was talking to a friend of mine in Alaska who replaced his convention boiler in his house with a waste oil boiler.

Apparently he is able to heat his whole house, including a massive garage, he just built with just used motor oil. I had no idea this was possible. Was reading about it on his blog http://oilburnerguide.com and I was amazed by what I was reading. 

This was a copy of his heating bill in the middle of winter. http://oilburnerguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/Enstar-Oct-2009.jpg Pretty impressive. Even in Portland my heating bill for 45 degree weather is more than $200 and he got a bill for $9 when the weather was -20. Hum??

I just am not sure that every city allows homeowners to have this device in their homes. If someone found out is there a chance you could get into trouble for having one of these heaters?:detective:


----------

